# New Z33 Fairlady Z now available in Japan!



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nissan Releases All-New Fairlady Z*

(7/30/2002) new Z is available now in Japan! 

http://www.nissan.co.jp/Z/










Nissan President Carlos Ghosn introducing the new Fairlady Z. (7/30 Tokyo)


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Is this a better car than the 350z in the US? Or is this the cooler name that japan always gets over US? 

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*its all in the name*

Most of the diff, is in the name. The Fairlady Z is what Japan has called the Z.Due to the emissions requirements here in the USA their is probably a HP differance.If I could read japanese Id tell you for sure!


----------

